# Sunshine Kids Radian Questions



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

So. . .I think we're going to get a Radian for our dd. Unfortunately, I think we should have gotten it already since I didn't notice how tall our dd has grown, so it needs to be purchased asap. A few questions:

I've heard there are problems with installation in some cars. We have a Toyota Camry and a Honda Civic. Will it work with both of those cars? At least one?

Also, does anyone know of somewhere to get it on sale? Or perhaps a couponcode?

Finally, is the Radian80 replacing the 65? I was just planning on getting the 65.

Thanks!


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

We just got a Radian and we love it. I haven't had any problems with the installation, in fact I think it's easier than the old Triumph we have.

I have heard that kids often outgrow the 80 by height before they reach 80 #s


----------



## mamapixie (May 30, 2002)

www.car-seat.org has a thread just for successful Radian installs. May want to try there first.

And no, the 80 is not replacing the 65.

I purchased the Radian from target.com, that way if I absolutely could not get it to work in my vehicle, I could return it to the store, rather than pay for shipping to return it. Not sure if they have any deals in the baby department right now though.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I just bought a couple of radians, and I couldn't find a sale anywhere. Many places offer free shipping, though.

I installed our radians in a 2001 honda civic. It's not the tightest install, but it's definitely acceptable. I did have to twist the seatbelt buckle 2 times. Our Civic has LATCH, but I didn't use it (because of the Honda 40-lb LATCH limit














, and I would guess that the LATCH install would be better. I am planning to get a third radian tomorrow so we can drive with all 3 kids in the civic (a third radian is the only seat that will fit).

HTH!

Lex


----------



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

I just bought two from tinyride.com for free shipping and no tax. I also got 10% off since I spent over $300. Mine should arrive Monday...I can't wait!!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
I just bought a couple of radians, and I couldn't find a sale anywhere. Many places offer free shipping, though.

I installed our radians in a 2001 honda civic. It's not the tightest install, but it's definitely acceptable. I did have to twist the seatbelt buckle 2 times. Our Civic has LATCH, but I didn't use it (because of the Honda 40-lb LATCH limit














, and I would guess that the LATCH install would be better. I am planning to get a third radian tomorrow so we can drive with all 3 kids in the civic (a third radian is the only seat that will fit).

HTH!

Lex

Thanks! I did end up buying them. When you installed them, were they RF or FF?


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I installed them FF and RF to make sure it would work both ways. The RF install was better, although the "foot" is annoying in that it doesn't allow you to adjust the angle much. Luckily, dw and I don't ride with the front seats very reclined, or it would be really tricky to fit the radian RF. Our Civic is a 2-door, so it's especially cramped in there! I'm putting the RF Radian in the center, with FF Radians on either side.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## OnTheBrink (Jan 24, 2004)

Just thought I'd share some pictures of my 3 FF Radians across the backseat of my Camry:

http://www.familymoses.net/radians5.jpg

http://www.familymoses.net/radians2.jpg


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------

